# Postifx (address resolver failure)

## troopern

mail postfix/qmgr[1099]: 3672327D38: to=<test@test.test.test>, relay=none, delay=0, status=deferred (address resolver failure)

Why does this error keep popping up ?

I've read the howto and the examples there for how to setup a virtual-user mailserver.

[url]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml [/url]

I've google'd about this but didn't find anything.

So I would be pleased if someone could help me with this.

//troopern

----------

## BlinkEye

much too late, but this happens if you don't have 

```
mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain
```

in /etc/postfix/main.cf (i just removed th $myhostname as it was suggested somewhere else and i got the errors you mentioned above)

----------

